# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Cockatiel, Ringneck ή Quaker

## Mits_Pits

Παιδιά θέλω τα φώτα σας!
Αρχές Οκτωβρίου θέλω να πάρω παπαγάλο αλλά δεν ξέρω τη?

Πριν 5 χρόνια είχα cockatiel και ξέρω τις ανάγγες τους, αλλά κάποια στιγμή σε ένα πετ σοπ στην Αθήνα γνώρισα τα quaker και τα ερωτευτικα, πριν κανένα 6μηνο ομώς είδα κάποια βιντεο με ringnek και έπαθα πλάκα!
Από τότε έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολύ γι τους ringnek και ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολα πουλιά!

Εγώ θέλω ένα παπαγάλο που να είναι πολύ παιχνιδίαρης και κατά προτίμηση να μη φωνάζει πολύ!

Νομίζω ότι αύτα τα κριτήρια μου τα καλύπτει ο quaker, αλλά έχω δεί ότι είναι ακριβός και επιπλέον δεν έχω βρει εκτροφείο πέρα απο ένα σε νησί που να έχει, ενώ cockatiel και ringnek έχω βρει!
Δέν θέλω να πάρω από εκεί γιατι θα είναι μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία για το πουλί μέχρι να φτάσει Βόλο, άσε που ίσως χρειαστεί να κατεβώ Πειραιά να το πάρω εγώ απο το καράβι!

Επίσεις αυτό που φοβάμαι με τους ringnek είναι μήπως δεν ταιριάξει το ζευγάρι (πρωτα θα πάρω αρσενικό και μετά απο 9 μήνες θυληκό) και σκεφτικα να πάρω 2 αρσενικά (με διαφορά στους μήνες) και πολύ αργότερα να τους πάρω θυληκά, αλλά 2 αρσενικά θα τα πάνε καλά στο ίδιο κλουβί?



Τι έχετε να μου προτείνετε εσεις?
Μήπως να πάρω ζεβράκια να ησυχάσω?????  :Anim 63:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ζεβρακια!
χαχα

κοιτα τα ρικ νεκακια τη ριχνουν τη τσιριδα τους ,δεν νομιζω πως συγκρινουμε κοκατιλ με ρικ νεκ σε αυτο το θεμα...
τα κουακερ νομιζω ειναι και αυτα λιγο πιο ατιθασα πουλια,απο φωνη δεν ξερω καθολου,δεν εχω δει απο κοντα...

τωρα αν το κλουβι ειναι μεγαλο και οι γνωριμιες γινουν με το τελετουργικο τους τοτε οι πιθανοτητες πως θα τα βρουν δυο πουλακια ειναι με το μερος σου...
αν τα πουλια τα θες για αναπαραγωγη λενε(και εχει και καποια βαση αυτο) οτι τα ταϊσμενα απο τους γονεις μικρα εχουν καλητερες προοπτικες σε αυτο το τομεα!

----------


## mogolos14

Από ότι κατεβαινω κλεινεις προς Quaker (monk) Και Πιστευω με τα στανταρ να μην φωναζει κ να ναι παιχνιδιαρης ειναι ιδανικος απο τα αλλα δυο.οκ και το cockatiel ειναι ησυχο πουλι αλλα δεν εχει την δυνατοτητα της ομιλιας οπως ενα Quaker αν παιζει ρολο για σενα.Τωρα το Ringneck πιστευω ειναι λιγο πιο απαιτητικο απο τα αλλα δυο.Το θεμα ειναι να κοιταξεις κ να παρεις ενα παπαγαλο ετσι ωστε να ειναι "υποφερτος σε σενα κ συ σε αυτον" (πχ δε θες να φωναζει) ετσι ωστε να ευχαρηστιεστε κ συ την παρεα του κ αυτος την δικια σου.Κ θα σου προτηνα να μη βιαστεις να παρεις κατι που θα το μετανιωσεις μετα.κοιτα πολυ καλα τι θες απο ενα παπαγαλο κ τι μπορεις να του προσφερεις.Μια αλλη επιλογη ειναι Κ τα Lovebirt Πανεξυπνα κ πανεμορφα,αυτα απο μενα.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δε βιαζομαι καθόλου!
Αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 3 έχω καταληξει μετά απο πολύ ψαξιμο και διαβασμα!
Τα lovebirds δεν θα έπερνα σαν 1η επολογή, ίσως σε 4-5!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Εγώ πάντως που έχω γνωρίσει μονκ απο κοντά θα έλεγα ότι φωνάζει και αυτό.Κοίτα τα πουλιά φωνάζουν τα σκυλιά γαβγίζουν δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι είναι στη φύση τους τι να κάνουμε.Το θέμα είναι να είναι καλό το πουλάκι έτσι ώστε να μην φωνάζει όλη τη μέρα.Η κονούρα μου όταν βάλει την μεγάλη τσιρίδα ακούγεται τουλάχιστον τρία τετράγωνα απο το σπίτι μου.Κοίτα πιο σου αρέσει πιο πολύ και μετά ψάξε το σωστό μέρος να το βρεις.Τώρα να θες να πάρεις πουλάκι και να το τσεκάρεις να πας το πάρεις ο ίδιος.Αξίζει το κόπο για κάτι που θα σε συντροφεύσει για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## zack27

Απο οτι γνωριζω τα ρινγκνεκ εχουν πιο δυνατη φωνη και φωναζουν παραπανω!!!!! τα κοκατιλ ειχες και ξερεις...δε λενε εκφρασεις αλλα αν το παρεις απο μικρο το πουλι μπορει να μαθει καποιες περιορισμενες λεξεις!!!Προσωπικα εχω κοκατιλ και ειμαι ξετρελαμενος!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Λοιπόν να απαντήσω και εγώ επι του θέματος.
Καταρχάς,ποιος είπε ότι τα κοκατιλ ΔΕΝ μιλάνε?Εγώ 2 αρσενικά που έχω λένε μπόλικες λέξεις και κάποιες φράσεις κ πολυ΄καθαρά μάλιστα.
Ξέρω άτομο που έχει monk και το έχουν κάποια χρόνια,ήμερο και το προσέχουν σαν παιδί τους και δεν έχει μιλήσει ποτέ,δεν έχει πει ούτε μια λέξη.
Οπότε είναι καθαρά θέμα χαρακτήρα και συμπεριφοράς πτηνού και πως θα το μάθει ο καθένας.
Μου την δίνουν τα κλισέ του στυλ το ένα πουλί στανταρ μιλάει, ενώ το άλλο άλλης ράτσας όχι.
Εδώ υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις african grey,amazon,macaw κ άλλες ράτσες που λένε όλοι ότι είναι οι σουπερ ντουπερ ομιλητές και δεν μιλάν,και περιπτώσεις όπου κοκατιλ,μπαντζι ή και παρροτλετ που μιλάν ασταμάτητα.
Oι ρικ νεκ από τα 3 είδη είναι οι πιο φωνακλάδες και μετά οι μονκ.
Τα 2 αυτά είδη όχι απλά φωνάζουν,τσιρίζουν,ενω τα κοκατιλ έχουν μελωδική φωνή που αντέχεται.
Η κονούρα μου ας πούμε αν ξεκινησει να φωνάζει χαλάει τον κόσμο,τα κοκατιλ όσο και να φωνάξουν δεν τρέχει θέμα.
Παιχνιδιάρικα είναι όλα τα είδη,όπως τα μάθεις εσύ.

----------


## demis

Εγω πιστευω πως αν αγαπας το πτηνο σου ακομη κ αν σπαει τζαμια με τον ηχο που βγαζει δε θα  σε ενοχλει, μη σου πω θα παρακαλας να τσιριζει γιατι ετσι θα ξερεις οτι χαιρεται. Τωρα σε θεμα φωνης πιστευω το κοκατιλ με τα αλλα 2 ειδη δε συκγρινονται σε θεμα εντασης. Αλλα αν ζεις με ανθρωπους που δε μπορουνε σε δυνατους ηχους, ακομη κ μπατζυ να παεις θα τους ενοχλει. Αφου να φανταστεις μερικοι επσικεπτες που ερχωνται σπιτι μου ενοχλουντε κ απο τα καναρινια μου. Οποτε σημαντικο ειναι να μη πεσεις σε ευαισθητους συγγατικους η γειτωνες.

----------


## Leonidas

... :Happy: ...ringneck..θα πρεπει να εχεις γερα νευρα..ζηλευουν..και φωναζουν πολυ...δειχνουν αρκετα την αγαπη τους..αλλα ενα κοκατιλ..θα την δειξει ακομη πιο πολυ..ενα κοκατιλ αναπασα στιγμη θα κατσει να το χαιδεψεις σε ολο του το σωμα ενω τα  ringneck ειναι πιο επιβλητικα..θελουν να ναι πανω σου να τους δειχνεις προσοχη αλλα να μην τα ζαλιζεις με πολλα χαδια..

για τα monk δεν εχω γνωμη αλλα απ οσο ξερω τα κοκατιλ θεωρουνται απο τα πιο χαδιαρικα..βεβαια παιζει ρολο ο χαρακτηρας του πουλιου - ιδιοκτητη καθως επισης αν θα το εχεις απο μωρα, γνωμη μου οσο μπορεις μικρο να το παρεις οτι και αν ειναι ( να μην εχει ξεκοψει την κρεμα, το ιδανικο)...

----------


## kaveiros

Μιας και τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω μεγαλη ποικιλια σπιτι μου να σου πω κι εγω τη γνωμη μου. Πρωτα απ ολα...το καθε πουλι εχει τον χαρακτηρα του. Σιγουρος δε μπορεις να εισαι για τιποτα. Σε γενικες γραμμες οι παπαγαλο-παρατηρησεις μου ειναι οι εξης. Οι ρινγκνεκ ειναι φωνακλαδες αλλα μονο αν κατι τους ενοχλει η οταν χαιρονται πολυ και δεν φωναζουν συνεχομενα. Οταν νευριαζουν κανουν σαν αυτοματο οπλο :Happy:  Και τα 2 τα δικα μου (ενα πλεον) ειχαν ιδιους ηχους ακριβως. Οταν χαιρονται κανουν δυνατα σφυριγματα και ενα αλλο ηχο σαν κουταβι που παιζει αλλα σε πολυ πιο δυνατη ενταση. Σε καθε περιπτωση οι φωνες ειναι ολιγολεπτες. Φυσικα η εξημερωση τους ειναι πιο χρονοβορα και εχουν πολυ εντονες προσωπικοτητες. Ελευθερα εκτος κλουβιου δεν μου λερωνουν ιδιαιτερα και μπορω να πω οτι απο αποψη καθαριοτητας ειναι πολυ νοικοκυραιοι ( για τα δικα μου παντα λεω). Ειναι πανεξυπνοι και τρελαινονται να τους μιλας με γλυκο υφος. Τα κοκατιλ μου απ την αλλη...ειναι πιο ευγενικα πλασματα και οι ηχοι τους ειναι σαφως πιο χαμηλης εντασης και πιο ευχαριστοι στα αυτια. Οι κονουρες μου ειναι σε αλλη κατηγορια. Η φωνη τους μου θυμιζει πολυ καρακαξα :Happy:  Οταν κραζουν αντιλαλει ολο το σπιτι και ακουγονται σε ολα τα γυρω σπιτια :Happy:  Οταν πεισμωνουν (π.χ αν θελουν βολτα) ειναι ικανες να κραζουν ασταματητα 2 ωρες. Ειναι πανεξυπνα πουλια και ολοι οι γνωστοι μου μενουν με το στομα ανοιχτο οταν τις γνωριζουν. Για quaker δε μπορω να πω κατι γιατι δεν εχω...Απ ολα τα παραπανω ειδη , η μεγαλη μου αγαπη ειναι ο Ρικος μου ο ρινγκνεκ. Ειναι μεν το πιο δυσκολο απ ολα, περασαν μηνες για να ηρεμησει λιγο και οι ηχοι του πλεον οχι μονο δε με ενοχλουν αλλα μ αρεσουν :Happy:  Οταν μου σφυριζει λιωνω γιατι δε το κανει επειδη π.χ θελει φαι. Και τελος για τα ρινγκνεκ μου να πω οτι ηταν απο πετ σοπ. Εχω ακουσει ομως και περιπτωσεις που ηταν ταϊσμενα στο χερι και η εξημερωση τους πηρε χρονια...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδία για όλλες σας τις απαντήσεις!

Το ξέρω ότι ο χαρακτήρα είναι καθαρά θέμα ζώου και έχω παραδειγμα φιλου με κοκατιελ που δεν ανέβηκε ποτέ στο χέρι του ενώ το δικό μου την 3η μέρα κι ας ήταν πιο επιθετικό γενικά!
Οι φωνές τους εμένα δεν με ενοχλούν, μένω όμως και τους γονείς μου και είμαι και στην ίδια αυλη με θείους και ξαδέλφη, άρα.... είναι ένα θέμα!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Οπότε ίσως καλύτερα κοκατιλ.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγώ προς τα εκεί κλείνω πλέον!
Άσε που όταν με το καλώ πιάσω δουλεία full time δε θα έχω τόσο χρόνο ώστε να ασχοληθώ με ρινγλνεκ!

Τώρα έχω άλλο θέμα.... τι χρώμμα να πάρω??????  :Confused0007:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ενα ειναι το χρωμα *white face !*

----------


## Mits_Pits

Τελικά αποφάσισα!
Θα παρω για αρχι ενα αρσενικο   και μετα για θυληκο βλεπω!

Ξέρετε κανένα καλό εκτροφειο ωστε να το παρω το πολυ 2-3 μηνων?
Εχω δει σε πετ σοπ 2-3 που μου αρεσουν αλλα πιστευω καλυτερα απο εκτροφειο!
Εσεις τι λετε?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καλητερα απο εκτροφεα!(οχι απαραιτητα επαγκελματια)
θες ταϊσμενο στο χερι πουλακι ή απλα μικρο και θα το εξημερωσεις εσυ?

----------


## demis

Καλα εννοειται οτι ειναι καλυτερα απο εκτροφειο!! Αλλα το θεμα ειναι που θα βρεις εκτροφειο.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Έχω ένα υπ οψη μου, αλλα θελω να δω τι θα μου πουν και τα παιδια!

Δεν θελω ταισμενο στο χερι, προτιμω να το εξημερωσω εγώ!
Τωρα αν μου κατσει καποιο σε φαση απογαλακτισμου (δλδ κανενα μηνα να το ταιζω εγω πρωι-βραδυ) δε θα με χαλασει!

----------


## demis

Αν εμπιστευεσαι τα πετσοπ ετσι που τα βλεπεις τοτε παρε απο εκει. Εγω παντως οπως κ πολοι αλλοι που δεν εχουμε εκτροφεια στην περιοχη μας θα καναμε οτι δηποτε για να βρουμε να αγορασουμε απο καποιον εκτροφαια η απο ιδιωτη.  Στα πετσοπ δε φρονιτζουν τα πουλια κ κατα 80% θα εχει προβλημα υγειας. Και δε θα ξερεις ουτε καν τοσο χρωνων ειναι το πουλι. Εγω την εχω πατησει ασχημα απο πετσοπ. Μια φορα αγορασα ενα lovebird απο πετσοπ κ το πρωι το βρηκα πεθαμενο. Καθε φορα που αναγκαζωμαι να παρω πουλι απο πετσοπ παρακαλαω τον θεο κ ολους τους αγιους να μην εχει τιποτα το πουλακι.

----------


## Mits_Pits

Κι εγω εκει κολλαω!
Στο οτι δεν εχω εκτροφειο στην περιοχη μου και θα κανω τυφλη αγορα!
Απο τη μια λεω καλυτερα απο εκτροφειο γιατι θα ειναι καλυτερα μεγαλωμενο, αλλα απο την αλλη οτι στο πετ σοπ θα διαλεξω εγω αυτο που μου θα μου κανει το κλικ!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη πετυχα χθες ενα πετ σοπ που ηταν το καλητερο πετ οχι στη πολυ μας αλλα γενικα που εχω δει σε σχεση με τα ζωακια του...ειχε λιγα ζωα αλλα κανενα δεν μου φανηκε αρωστο...
θα παω καποια απο αυτες τις μερες,δεν ειδα κοκατιλ αλλα θα ρωτισω αν φερνει και αν ειναι θα σου πω να εχεις και εκει το νου σου...
δυστοιχος σε ολα τα αλλα ειναι σε κακο χαλι...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εγω εχω δει ενα πολυ ωραιο περλ σε ενα πετ σοπ αλλα ειναι θυληκο (κατα 99%) κι εγω τωρα κοιταω για αρσενικο!
Στειλε πμ να μου πεις που ειναι αυτο το πετ αν μπορεις!

----------


## kaveiros

Με το καλο να βρεις εναν τσουλουφακο :Happy:

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ευχαριστώ Ανδρέα!  :Happy:

----------

